# Cycles after Mirena removal



## awebb

I have had a Mirena IUCD for nearly 4 years. I have not had a period since it was inserted. Has anyone here had a Mirena with no periods? How long did it take for your cycle to return after it was removed?


----------



## tasha41

Haven't had my Mirena removed yet but have not had a period in well over 18 months; have had it in since July 2009. Curious to hear as they say they should come back quickly and your fertility should return straight away, but it'd be nice to hear real-life accounts


----------



## noshowjo

ooh im gonna keep an eye on this tread i was supposed to get mine out few weeks ago then hubby changed his mind on us having another baby :( 
but if i can change his mind back then i defo wanna know the answer to this. 
but yes iv heard you pretty much become fertile again , xx


----------



## awebb

I am hopeful my cycle will return right away. Although my husband and I will still be WTT, I feel it is time it comes out to allow for enough time to regulate my body and determine if I have anovulation with my PCOS.

I have also forgotten what having a cycle is like. I feel like I am going to have a rude awakening when it comes out next month.:wacko:


----------



## Kates1122

I got mine taken out on July 26. Started bleeding very heavily on the 28th. Bleeding lasting 12 days. Thought I was having an anovulatory cycle but I am 5 dpo today! Look at my chart and u can see the craziness this month has been. Oh but I did still have a period with my mirena in


----------



## awebb

Kates1122 said:


> I got mine taken out on July 26. Started bleeding very heavily on the 28th. Bleeding lasting 12 days. Thought I was having an anovulatory cycle but I am 5 dpo today! Look at my chart and u can see the craziness this month has been. Oh but I did still have a period with my mirena in

When in your cycle was it removed?? I am curious if af will start right away. Was it painful when it was removed? Going in was miserable, and I hope coming out will be much easier.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## raksha

Hi! I had my IUD removed April 20 and started bleeding that weekend, which was about a week and a half before I was supposed to start. It lasted about 10 days.

Since then, I haven't had a period. I took 2 pregnacy tests and they were both negative. Has anyone else had issues with irregular periods after IUD removal? I've always had extremely regular periods.


----------



## Kates1122

I had my period on July 10 so I was in the middle of my cycle. It didn't hurt coming out. I did cramp a bit afterwards.


----------



## MrsRH

Hi all

I am medically trained to fit coils and have one myself!!

I had a Mirena prior to having my LO and had no periods on it
I had it removed had a period (sort of withdrawal bleed) and ovulated 2 weeks after and fell pregnant !

I am now WTT with another Mirena in and tracking my cycles; I am ovulating every month even though having minor irregular spotting 

The Mirena coil does not affect ovulation so your fetility should come back asap. (works by altering the uterine lining, preventing implantation and making cervical mucous hostile to sperm)

It can take up to a few weeks for the bleeding to settle as the uterine lining (ie what gives your period) is not under the control of the progesterone in the coil any more.

If the mirena is removed in the first 5 days of your cycle (if you can work that out!) it is better for cycle/bleeding regulation and it is relatively pain free to remove sooooo much better than having it put in!!

hth
x


----------



## iow_bird

I had a mirena and no periods, as soon as it came out my periods returned to normal


----------



## Kates1122

was that before or after your baby?


----------



## Wannabe_Mummy

Hi Ladies,

Hated to rar...

I had my Mirena out nearly 2 years ago after 5 years of having it. Dring those 5 years I had practically NO periods, maybe the odd spotting every few months, but that was it. 

Since removal, my periods were "shakey" for the first 2-3 months, then 25 days precisely. Have been ever since. 

Hope this helps xxx


----------



## Mammytoosix

Hi just thought I would share my experience with mirena I had mine removed 18th of July after 8 years no periods at all in that time well I didn't bleed on removal I started to bleed on 23rd July quite heavy few clots sorry tmi but it stopped that night was not sure then if that was period anyway ttc so after thirty days I took few hpt all bfn wasn't sure what was going on however af got me yesterday six weeks to the day coil removed an it is v v v heavy so I'm hoping this is my cycle returning to normal an I can conceive #7 xx


----------



## Kates1122

Well a little update from me. I just got my period yesterday only seven days after I ovulated! So hopefully everything will regulate soon!


----------



## Mummyjessie

Thanks for the input on this. I am due to have my out V.Soon!!! Will aim for day 1 -5 though as that seems to make the most sense to me! x


----------



## MelloYello

I had unprotected sex right after iud removal twice....had the removal bleeding late Friday morning......the cramping was awful....then yesterday....no cramping......and a not so heavy bleeding. Now this morning.....killer cramps!!! Can't wait to get back on track!!! :wacko:


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

Thank you OP, I have been wondering this myself. 
Have had the mirena since mid 2009, but due to it becoming dislodged in 2011, I am on the 2nd cycle. Aside from the 3 weeks of bleeding that led to the discovery of the dislodging, I have not bled since late 2004 (was on other contraceptives back then due to undiagnosed endo), so have been stressing over how long it would take for my cycle to return, and also if it would hurt to have it removed (was always inserted during a lap for endo removal, so was never awake for this part).
Pleased to know that fertility returns quicky, but how long, in general, can i expect to wait for my cycles to even out?


----------



## MelloYello

Some say you just have to play the waiting game until your next period and start calculating what your periods will return to from there.


----------



## mamaofaboy

Awebb, I am so sorry for this. I too had the mirena IUD for 5 years. I had it taken out in may of 2013 and have since had no period. My doctor reassures me that it will come back with time however even a jump start hasn't worked. I'm scheduled to begin seeing a specialist next month but for now if I were you I would try to speak with you ob about possible fertility treatments.


----------



## LaylitaGypsie

Ok, so an update. I had the mirena removed late november, 7 days later got my period which ladted my usual 5 days. No pain on removal, but was told this is due to having the mirena with the pladtic arms as opposed to metal, which have little teeth that snag on the way out. My periods are annoyingly irregular, ranging from 26 days to 36. My luteal phase fluctuates more than usual, as does my temps. But the temps could be due to irregular sleeping patterns thanks to shift work. A am told that its still tol early to be concerned about the irregularities, as its likely to take a full year, or even 7 years for things to even out.


----------



## whoamamma

I had the mirena for the full 5 years had it taken out in March of this year and it's October now and still haven't had a monthly visit. I had a positive pregnancy test then ended up with a uti and broncitis and had to go on antibiotics took another test actually a few and now it's all negative but still have no monthly visit and on top of it all I have the symptom soreness of the breast the weight gain tiredness so on and so on. It's just making me nervous and confused. Anyone here know if it's normal and it's because of the mirena or should I be worried?


----------

